# Une tite animation flash pour noël



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

*Lampadaire :love:*​


----------



## macmarco (25 Décembre 2006)

Arf !!! 
Excellent !!  
Bravo Franswa.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Décembre 2006)

quelle dinde  ce pigeon
( pour ainsi dire...)


----------



## Franswa (25 Décembre 2006)

macmarco a dit:


> Arf !!!
> Excellent !!
> Bravo Franswa.


Marci :love:


----------



## MamaCass (27 Décembre 2006)

Tr&#232;s sympa Franswa !

Coup de boule


----------



## Stargazer (27 Décembre 2006)

Oui très sympa, bravo !  

Mais il est super stressant le bruit des lampadaires quand ils marchent !  

Et sinon c'est toi qui fait le "chtoung" quand les lampadaires se posent ?


----------



## elKBron (27 Décembre 2006)

marrant le bout de générique ed pubs antenne 2


----------



## Franswa (27 Décembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> Oui très sympa, bravo !
> 
> Mais il est super stressant le bruit des lampadaires quand ils marchent !
> 
> Et sinon c'est toi qui fait le "chtoung" quand les lampadaires se posent ?


Yep, ce sont des bruitages fait maison :love:


----------

